# Uzhgorod. Ukraine.



## nostalgy (Feb 24, 2010)

*Uzhhorod *(Cyrillic: Ужгород, Ukrainian pronunciation: [ˈuʒɦoˌrɔd]; Hungarian: Ungvár) is a city located in western Ukraine, at the border with Slovakia and near the border with Hungary. It is the administrative center of the Zakarpattia Oblast (region), as well as the administrative center of the surrounding Uzhhorod Raion (district) within the oblast. The city itself is also designated as its own separate raion within the oblast.


----------



## nostalgy (Feb 24, 2010)




----------



## nostalgy (Feb 24, 2010)




----------



## nostalgy (Feb 24, 2010)




----------



## nostalgy (Feb 24, 2010)




----------



## nostalgy (Feb 24, 2010)




----------



## nostalgy (Feb 24, 2010)




----------



## nostalgy (Feb 24, 2010)




----------



## nostalgy (Feb 24, 2010)

http://spotters.net.ua/file/?id=57537


----------



## nostalgy (Feb 24, 2010)

http://cs406419.vk.me/v406419945/b619/Xn8ZqBv7BbE.jpg









http://cs416722.vk.me/v416722532/9a6f/qCVEfGtrC8I.jpg









источник


----------



## nostalgy (Feb 24, 2010)

http://deni-m.livejournal.com/37371.html


----------



## nostalgy (Feb 24, 2010)

http://grycik.livejournal.com/8497.html


----------



## nostalgy (Feb 24, 2010)

https://pp.vk.me/c625822/v625822978/14b1/jTr2hcsf4T4.jpg









http://cave-hostess.livejournal.com/8594.html









https://vk.com/club8622605?z=photo-8622605_340914686/album-8622605_00/rev


----------



## nostalgy (Feb 24, 2010)

http://darriuss.livejournal.com/650862.html


----------



## nostalgy (Feb 24, 2010)

http://photo.i.ua/user/806541/320670/11676497/


----------



## nostalgy (Feb 24, 2010)

https://vk.com/club8622605?z=photo-8622605_314511353/album-8622605_175380926









https://vk.com/club8622605?z=photo-8622605_315159713/album-8622605_175380926


----------



## nostalgy (Feb 24, 2010)

http://photo.i.ua/user/806541/320670/9763912/









http://tourlib.net/statti_tourism/images/uzhgorod4.jpg


----------



## nostalgy (Feb 24, 2010)

http://hoteldruzhba.com.ua/images/stories/slideshow/pano_01.jpg


----------



## nostalgy (Feb 24, 2010)

https://picasaweb.google.com/108272584530356560972/ZSyPWG?feat=flashalbum#


----------



## nostalgy (Feb 24, 2010)

https://picasaweb.google.com/108272584530356560972/ZSyPWG?feat=flashalbum#


----------



## nostalgy (Feb 24, 2010)

https://picasaweb.google.com/108272...feat=flashalbum#slideshow/5881548509811914418









http://2.bp.blogspot.com/-ugUfsA2MDK8/UaMr8JahYuI/AAAAAAAAAFs/PhvYyoVKNoc/s1600/0SFTMGiQGFg.jpg


----------



## nostalgy (Feb 24, 2010)

http://www.varosh.com.ua/all/post/k...misyaci-bezperervnogo-nathnennya#.VG4d-zSsVR4


----------



## nostalgy (Feb 24, 2010)

МІста Закарпаття. Города Закарпатья by Karl Smutko, on Flickr


----------



## nostalgy (Feb 24, 2010)

МІста Закарпаття. Города Закарпатья by Karl Smutko, on Flickr

МІста Закарпаття. Города Закарпатья by Karl Smutko, on Flickr


----------



## nostalgy (Feb 24, 2010)

МІста Закарпаття. Города Закарпатья by Karl Smutko, on Flickr


----------



## nostalgy (Feb 24, 2010)

МІста Закарпаття. Города Закарпатья by Karl Smutko, on Flickr

МІста Закарпаття. Города Закарпатья by Karl Smutko, on Flickr


----------



## nostalgy (Feb 24, 2010)

МІста Закарпаття. Города Закарпатья by Karl Smutko, on Flickr


----------



## nostalgy (Feb 24, 2010)

МІста Закарпаття. Города Закарпатья by Karl Smutko, on Flickr


----------



## nostalgy (Feb 24, 2010)

photo_005-Panorama by SStranger, on Flickr


----------



## nostalgy (Feb 24, 2010)

DSC07242-Edit by SStranger, on Flickr


----------



## nostalgy (Feb 24, 2010)

Uzhgorod castle by 1inuxoid, on Flickr

Uzhgorod by Anton Onishchenko, on Flickr


----------



## nostalgy (Feb 24, 2010)

Uzhgorod, central bridge by Prilucchi, on Flickr

Uzhgorod by Prilucchi, on Flickr


----------



## nostalgy (Feb 24, 2010)

Uzhgorod, school #1 by Prilucchi, on Flickr

Uzhgorod, Teatralna square. by Prilucchi, on Flickr


----------



## nostalgy (Feb 24, 2010)

http://cave-hostess.livejournal.com/8594.html


----------



## nostalgy (Feb 24, 2010)

http://grycik.livejournal.com/8497.html


----------



## nostalgy (Feb 24, 2010)

http://www.svitzaochi.com/page_39_velotour_karpatski_vody_rivni_gory_i_sokolovi_skeli.html


----------



## nostalgy (Feb 24, 2010)

https://vk.com/club8622605?z=photo-8622605_353247885/album-8622605_00/rev


----------



## nostalgy (Feb 24, 2010)

https://vk.com/id281059177?z=photo281059177_353919139/album281059177_00/rev


----------



## nostalgy (Feb 24, 2010)

https://vk.com/id281059177?z=photo281059177_354457082/wall281059177_69


----------



## Kænugarður (Feb 19, 2015)

http://vk.com/patrioty


----------



## Kænugarður (Feb 19, 2015)

http://vk.com/patrioty


----------



## Kænugarður (Feb 19, 2015)

...by Arcovia, on http://photobucket.com


----------



## Kænugarður (Feb 19, 2015)

*Uzhhorod railway station*

























































































...by Arcovia, on http://photobucket.com


----------



## rahmanrahim (Dec 31, 2013)

great photos!


----------



## nostalgy (Feb 24, 2010)




----------



## nostalgy (Feb 24, 2010)




----------



## nostalgy (Feb 24, 2010)




----------



## nostalgy (Feb 24, 2010)




----------



## nostalgy (Feb 24, 2010)




----------



## Kænugarður (Feb 19, 2015)

http://fotki.yandex.ua/users/rainymuz/


----------



## nostalgy (Feb 24, 2010)




----------



## nostalgy (Feb 24, 2010)




----------



## nostalgy (Feb 24, 2010)




----------



## nostalgy (Feb 24, 2010)




----------



## nostalgy (Feb 24, 2010)




----------



## nostalgy (Feb 24, 2010)




----------



## nostalgy (Feb 24, 2010)




----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Great, very nice photos from Uzhgorod


----------



## nostalgy (Feb 24, 2010)




----------



## nostalgy (Feb 24, 2010)




----------

